# 2005 Trimble Inverse 4!!!



## TrimbleClan#388 (Oct 22, 2004)

Here it is folks! The first official photo's of the 2005 Trimble Inverse 4. Begin drooling now!


----------



## p0werp0p (Jun 10, 2004)

*Dare I ask...*

... how much those are going for?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Interesting way of actuating the front derailleur....


----------



## kuna (Feb 25, 2005)

Wow - that is cool! 
2005 - where is the disc brake tab?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

FSP probably has the design patent on the disc brake tabs for Trimbles.   That front derailluer solution was used on some early '90's Treks. Works pretty well.


----------



## TrimbleClan#388 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Ah yes*

No word yet on pricing. The rear disk break mount is on the final version of the frame. The frame pictured is the first 2005 prototype. Full production frames are ready to be built asap.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That's great to see!
It'll be good to see Trimbles on the trail again.

The natural carbon weave is neat...but think of the wild Trimble paint jobs to come!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

*pucka!*

wow, that is sweet.

i seem to be drifting away from 26" wheels but something tells me i could be tempted...

dont s'pose there are any plans for a 29er version?!


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

Hurrah!

Trimbles! Superb!

Right - how do I order one?

Jez


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*...good things for you and I.*



j333ssa said:


> Right - how do I order one?


 Hang on, the website will be up in a day or two. Brent and I are still getting the content all together (there's a lot).


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Slightly OT, Is that saddle this one?

WTB SST 2K Saddle


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*Superpetis! Come clean*

Come on Pete, give us some low down. Just initial info.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Pulli said:


> Come on Pete, give us some low down. Just initial info.


 

Well, we're going to start by offering a few classic frames, and then begin taking orders... the new frames are around 3.25-3.5 lbs, and will be available in disc or V. 1.125" steerers, 80-100mm forks, etc... For any weight weenies, and I know there are some, custom "race-only" frames can be ordered to weight for a price with the new 800ksi materials, to get frame weights down to 2.25lbs or thereabouts... this frame isn't all Brent's been up to either... he's still testing the REALLY wild stuff. Just like us.


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

Need to order a classic now. Now I tell thee!

Seriously, any idea when you will be able to take orders?

Jez


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

j333ssa said:


> Need to order a classic now. Now I tell thee!
> 
> Seriously, any idea when you will be able to take orders?
> 
> Jez


 I'd say mere days, but it could very well be a matter of hours. There's one frame in particular I don't expect to last more than a few minutes. Holy hot tamale it's a looker. If it were my size, it'd be in my shop right now. Then again, my own personal tastes may not be as ah, subtle as most...


----------



## lukeduke (Feb 6, 2004)

*website....*

let us know as soon as the website is up, I am sure you will anyway.... I always loved those frames, I need a good reason to add to the stable!


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

lukeduke said:


> let us know as soon as the website is up, I am sure you will anyway.... I always loved those frames, I need a good reason to add to the stable!


 OK, you guys, you can all take a peek now. Product ordering won't be up till Monday, but you can at least see the little lovelies now.

Sorry for the sketchy state of the Trimble portion. I raced through it, because there's more content coming on both the old and new frames, but I wanted to get something up to give you guys the jump on em. PM me for pricing.

I'll buy another ad in the classifieds for this. Hawking wares in the forums is not cool! We'll be advertising with mtbr.com, promise!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

where are the damn prices ?!?!


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

English as a second language?



flyingsuperpetis said:


> PM me for pricing.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

mwr said:


> English as a second language?


ANY OF THE PRICES... there aren't prices listed on the moonhead site for a host of items, let alone the trimble frames.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Hmmm. In the time it took you to type that, you could have easily emailed them for a price list. Ever think that could be an intentional move on thier part?


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

that campy moonhead leopard trimble just slays me everytime...........when will the cranks be ready and is black ano an option? damn,,,,,,,i want one!


----------



## Lloyd395 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Whats this jumping the gun stuff?*

I thought Moonhead was handling the Trimble project updates?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> ANY OF THE PRICES... there aren't prices listed on the moonhead site for a host of items, let alone the trimble frames.


Come on Dee...you know the rules. You're actually very good about it. As soon as FSP starts talking $$$, it becomes a 'for sale' post. Then I'd have to shut it down with out the mtbr classified ad...

Besides, everything on the MHM website seems to be in proper order to me...prices and all. I suggest clicking on the 'ordering' tab.


----------



## lukeduke (Feb 6, 2004)

*i see*

$1200 for the inv4 frames he has in stock. I will assume that the new ones being made will be in that price range? if so, that is not too much $$....?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Come on Dee...you know the rules. You're actually very good about it. As soon as FSP starts talking $$$, it becomes a 'for sale' post. Then I'd have to shut it down with out the mtbr classified ad...
> 
> Besides, everything on the MHM website seems to be in proper order to me...prices and all. I suggest clicking on the 'ordering' tab.


I was referrng to the website not the thread, there were no prices on it for the trimble frames, any of the parts they make for trimble frames, the shifter pod adapters they make, etc. The only thing with any prices were the chainrings. I did click on the ordering tab. I suggest you click on the go-back-in-time-to-a-4days-ago-when-I-complained tab, and look at THAT website. The one where none of the prices for their other products (other than chainrings) were listed. Tony E apparently isn't the only one on mtbr who can respond to complaints about a website after the site is edited.


----------



## Lloyd395 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Keep biting the hand that feeds you... Dee!*

You may never get a trimble now.


----------



## TrimbleClan#388 (Oct 22, 2004)

*fear not*

Fear not guys there is other ways to obtain a trimble! I can contact Brent for you if need be.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Damn the torpedoes...*

TrimbleClan#388
(saturday) 
No word yet on pricing...

flyingsuperpetis
(saturday)

Hang on, the website will be up in a day or two. Brent and I are still getting the content all together (there's a lot).

flyingsuperpetis 
(saturday)
Well, we're going to start by offering a few classic frames, and then begin taking orders...

flyingsuperpetis
(sunday)
OK, you guys, you can all take a peek now. Product ordering won't be up till Monday, but you can at least see the little lovelies now.

Sorry for the sketchy state of the Trimble portion. I raced through it, because there's more content coming on both the old and new frames, but I wanted to get something up to give you guys the jump on em. PM me for pricing.

DeeEight
still sunday 
where are the damn prices ?!?!

DeeEight:
(sunday)
Ok, how much are the damn
Trimble frames?

flyingsuperpetis:
(sunday)
 
The damn Trimble frames are $1100.

DeeEight
(saaaaame sunday)
ANY OF THE PRICES... there aren't prices listed on the moonhead site for a host of items, let alone the trimble frames...

piss moan piss moan I was right, piss moan...

Our site is more oriented to sell to dealers & provide retail customers with information, and our retail prices (and only shown for products we have in stock) reflect this so as not to undercut the LBS's. I'm not putting any markup on the frames I'll be passing on to this group. Just trying to do a favor for those interested. I just need to clear it with mtbr first.

But thanks D8. As I'm trying to work out a deal with Brent for fellow members of this little group here, you go off like a braying jackass and turn what was proabably the start of a nice thread that a lot of people were interested in into a half-witted flame fest. Really, making us all look good when I'm trying to make my case for a discount for our "tight-knit community"...

To clear it up for you, D8, as you seem to require special attention, the site wasn't done yet. We didn't have all the info. We still don't. As it comes in, it'll be up. I stated this more than once. Everyone else got it, and a couple even tried to get you to take a second look. Instead, you respond by yet more tactless petty griping. Well, you sure showed us.

But you know, if you were just a total jerk, I'd get over it. But the problem is, I've seen enough of your efforts over the years both here & in dealings with other respectable members of the vintage community, that I wouldn't trust you with a 2 dollar toeclip sale. A frame is out of the question. You have the unique distinction as being the only person in the world I won't do business with.


----------



## Lloyd395 (Dec 14, 2004)

*umm*

lucky for you Dee....trimble clan will sell to you direct!

I'm not trying to create an issue here trimble clan but, I'm kind of wondering why you keep giving us the updates and promising to offer frames direct? you know Brent and MHM are working together through MHMs website to offer the frames. If you look back, all the original thread did was cause a firestorm of activity and questions and criticisms. It seems, that this conduct not only would undercut MHM but Brents efforts as well? I can understand the excitement of being the first one to come out with the latest infromation first, to me it raises more questions than answers at this point.

once again I'm sorry if this pissed you off, I've kind of been wondering this for a while though.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*just to save this thread.*

from negativity since the rebirth of such a cool bike deserves more than piss and moaning from people that do nothing but destroy other's initiatives fun (jealousy anyone? you know guys: some sort of therapy should help your social skills...) 
what are the top tube and wheelbase numbers for both 18' and 20'? front center? cs length?
thanks pete


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Relating to lloyd and colker's question/comments, If brent's producing again, I'd just be ordering from him anyways. That's one of the perks of being a owner of a bike shop. As to geometry, the classic frames for the 20.5" size had a 22.5" toptube, 16.75" CS, 11.625" BB height, 41.375" wheelbase, 70/72.5° angles, and well, the short TT was one of the reasons I didn't keep my own trimble frame for more than a few months. They don't exactly fit us of great height. If they still haven't fixed the short TT though as part of the 2005 update, I wouldn't bother ordering any. Riders today like long toptubes and short stems on their bikes, and classic TT lengths would be hard to setup tall riders on given the real lack of production stems in anything longer than about a 130mm length. Also the tall seattube lengths of the only two sizes (18.5 and 20.5) they used to offer limited how short a rider you could sell them to also since you can only lower the post so far. Hopefully they've added more smaller sizes but if not, yet another strike against them for us dealers to contend with. An even bigger strike against other dealers is if FSP is selling frames direct at a discount to folks on mtbr, then there's even less profit margin for the rest of us dealers who've run online mail-orders (because customers almost ALWAYS seem to quote stuff they've seen/read on here when price matching) catering to primarily mountain bikers. 

Relating to FSP's tantrum, if the above is an example of how FSP and moonhead conduct business, I'm not interested in doing business with them at all, so FSP's tantrum makes no diff to me other than to convince me to take my dollars elsewhere. Customer's always right ya know and I'm not interested in being one of your customers ever. But since he decided to throw a tantrum himselff, I'm happy to respond by add you to my blackball list as well. Having seen the prices for MHM's other wares, especially the shifter pods adapters, gahhhhd.... there were composite perches made by the tens of thousands in taiwan a decade ago, cost all of $20/set. They made versions of them to fit all the shimano rapidfire shifters produced over like four years (90 thru 94) Many distributors still have in stock by the hundreds. I've got still got a half dozen or so sets myself and sold a pair not too long ago to one of the regulars on here. Also if product ordering wasn't supposed to be up till monday, then why was it up for chainrings on sunday? What? Can't keep track of your own site content? Great way to represent a business. Darling way to impress other dealers into ordering your products. NOT.


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez I cant beleive people are getting so pent up about a bloody old skool MTB frame! There is more to life guys! 

Im interested in getting one of these and thanks Pete for emailing me . Will need some more info before I put an order through tho.

Jez


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Do you really want to play that game?*

DeeEight, you're an utter waste of time.
Given your long standing history and reputation as resident curmudgeon on several forums, whatever negative remark that drivels from your keyboard, really doesn't amount to sh!t in the eyes of your peers. Despite your vast (close minded) knowledge of mtb's, you have the respect of no one, and the antipathy of everyone. 
That basement of yours must be a very lonely place for you.



DeeEight said:


> I was referrng to the website not the thread, there were no prices on it for the trimble frames, any of the parts they make for trimble frames, the shifter pod adapters they make, etc. The only thing with any prices were the chainrings. I did click on the ordering tab. I suggest you click on the go-back-in-time-to-a-4days-ago-when-I-complained tab, and look at THAT website. The one where none of the prices for their other products (other than chainrings) were listed. Tony E apparently isn't the only one on mtbr who can respond to complaints about a website after the site is edited.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> DeeEight, you're an utter waste of time.
> Given your long standing history and reputation as resident curmudgeon on several forums, whatever negative remark that drivels from your keyboard, really doesn't amount to sh!t in the eyes of your peers. Despite your vast (close minded) knowledge of mtb's, you have the respect of no one, and the antipathy of everyone.
> That basement of yours must be a very lonely place for you.


ROTFLSWAO.

Utter waste of time yet you wrote a whiny diatribe just the same. Try looking up the word "Irony" sometime.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Try looking up the word "Irony" sometime.


No need to look it up. It's like a refresher course every time anyone reads your sig.


----------



## Lloyd395 (Dec 14, 2004)

Dee...can I buy a paint ball gun?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mwr said:


> No need to look it up. It's like a refresher course every time anyone reads your sig.


Awesome.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

OK...

OK...

OK...

Do you they come in single speed? disc? if so, ebb or sliders? 

If it's on the website, I apologize ahead of time.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Lloyd395 said:


> Dee...can I buy a paint ball gun?


Yes though depending on what country yer in it might be more economical to buy local. I do have a nice automag for sale though.


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

Is this is the "shop" you own?

http://206.75.155.18/kmr/
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=75991

I saw your site a year ago when you had rubbed the decals off some visibly used syncros ti posts and were selling them as KMR (your initials) Cycles Seatposts, and were charging a premium. Real slick. I was trying to figure out how you would get any repeat business with that attitude in retail. You seem to be little more than an out-of-work shop-nazi selling the last of your old leftovers out ofa filthy basement. If this qualifies you for wholesale pricing, I'm copying your webpage tomorrow. Nice lock cutters there in the rafters. Come in handy, did they?

I'm sure those guys are REAL worried about losing your business. They got mine.


----------



## TrimbleClan#388 (Oct 22, 2004)

*my goodness...*

How this thread has changed over the weekend... when i posted the pics of the 2005's all i wanted to do was get people excited for the new frames, via brents request. Now you all are bickering with each other. I was not selling frames, only letting people know they can buy direct from Brent or through MoonHead... stop hating on peolpe in this thread. It is for the bike... not all this other bs.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Master Shake said:


> I saw your site a year ago when you had rubbed the decals off some visibly used syncros ti posts and were selling them as KMR (your initials) Cycles Seatposts, and were charging a premium. Real slick.


Those are not SYNCROS made posts. They're foreign made posts. Blackspire posts look just like syncros posts too but aren't syncros posts. That head design is the most copied 2-bolt setup there is. How is half the price of a syncros titanium post charging a premium? Half the price of most any brand titanium post for that matter.



> Nice lock cutters there in the rafters. Come in handy, did they?


Yes, they're great for cutting out spokes quickly when doing wheel rebuilds and hub salvages.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> blabber blabber blabber


----------



## Lloyd395 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry for going off on you Trimble clan.

Lloyd


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

TrimbleClan#388 said:


> No word yet on pricing. The rear disk break mount is on the final version of the frame. The frame pictured is the first 2005 prototype. Full production frames are ready to be built asap.


 I would rather have a disc won't-break mount!


----------



## Logantri (Mar 31, 2004)

*Leave De Ate alone*

Hey you guys, leave deeight alone. He just likes to put people down in order to make himself feel better.

His main job is not "bike", "paintball", or "snurfuling" related. He is some type of social worker.

Oh, did I mention he lives with his parents. Yes, D8, you do.

So instead of feeling anger next time he is rude (check his next post), just remember he does it because he is sad about his own life. 

I on the other hand am perfect.


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*Pete is the man...for Trimble*

Trimbleclan, shouldn't offer that.I'm sure Brent will honor Pete anyway...

I am very excited about the 2005, I'll be happy to BUY ONE FROM PETE when they become available. Brent and Pete have collaborated to do this.
Pete should have the reward. Others who want to try to go around Pete are A---oles.
Get a grip, if you want one talk to Pete. Pete has the passion, Pete talked to Brent, Pete gets to sell.

Still lets leave this thread for pics as they become available, not this nonsense.
Who cares who lives with there parents what they do etc. It's about the passion for cycling and the bikes, all else should be stricken from the record!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Logantri said:


> Oh, did I mention he lives with his parents. Yes, D8, you do.


I rent a house from them, I don't live with them.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I rent a house from them, I don't live with them.


Jeezzz guys!!! What the hell does most of this thread have to do with vintage bikes? Get a grip. The vintage forum is usually the most courteous and helpful area of MTBR, let's keep it that way.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Jeezzz guys!!! What the hell does most of this thread have to do with vintage bikes? Get a grip. The vintage forum is usually the most courteous and helpful area of MTBR, let's keep it that way.


I agree.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Jeezzz guys!!! What the hell does most of this thread have to do with vintage bikes? Get a grip. The vintage forum is usually the most courteous and helpful area of MTBR, let's keep it that way.


double ditto


----------

